# Making baby sleeping bags



## Hen

I figured this was the best place to put this!!

I want to make a couple of sleeping bags for Lottie as I can't justify spending £20+ for one! But I'm a bit stuck on what to use for the padding. How do I know what the tog rating would be, or should I just use a layer of towelling or something instead? I'm a bit new to this sewing malarky, but in my naive mind it can't be that hard, right!!!


----------



## princessellie

i would just use fleece tbh, quite thick and not faff around with padding, seems like too much effort for me :lol:

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Yeh you could get some nice terry for the inside perhaps and then a pretty cotton or fleece for the outside. We had a sleeping bag that had terry inside and I loved it. Shame she grew out of it so quickly! Alternatively you could get some wadding to pad it out, but no idea what the tog rating would be on it...


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't make my own tbh, it'd be too much hassle to get it right! I think I'm right in saying that baby sleepwear (which I assume they would be classed as) is legally supposed to be fire ******ant. I know that seeing as it's homemade the rules wouldn't apply but those rules are there for a reason so I'd not do it. 

I think also that tog rating doesn't just depend on the material you use i.e. a piece of fabric wouldn't have a tog rating as such, the tog depends on how much heat the item retains when it's made up into whatever you're making, so even if you knew the tog of the fabric, the actual tog of the finished sleeping bag would depend on how you made it. You could just use good judgement in whether it would be the right temperature though.

TKMaxx had loads of sleeping bags in when I last went there, lots cheaper than buying elsewhere, although ebay has some as well.


----------



## Plumfairy

Primark ones are about £6 too :D


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I always get mine on ebay, pristine they are and for a few quid inc postage.


----------



## littlestar

i got a nice one from mothercare for £12. sized 6-18 months so it'll get plenty of wear!


----------



## bjl1981

TKMaxx have some lovely ones, including original Grobags. I also got a nice one from Quality Save/Home bargains for £5.99, but it answer to your original question I would just use fleece. Just watch the fastenings around LO's neck :)


----------

